# door chime



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> I added an amp to my door speakers and now the door chime is 10x louder is there a fix for this?


You can always turn it off. An then come install an amp for my door speakers


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't think you can turn it off. If you can I'd like to know how.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine has a normal and loud setting in the vehicle menu on the touch screen. Not sure what "normal" would sound like with the amp though.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Mick said:


> I don't think you can turn it off. If you can I'd like to know how.


I know mine only has Normal and Loud. I went looking for Off the other night.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Easy solution;

Take the key out of the ignition before you open the door.

I had the same problem in our '06 Montana. I'm not sure where you tapped into the car for the remote wire to turn the amp(s) on, but we had to find a fuse that actually turned the amp off when we turned the ignition key off. After ~10 minutes with a test light the only one that was usable and actually turned off when the key was off but still in the ignition was the windshield wiper fuse.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

It's probably louder because I'm 99% sure the door chime is played through the driver's door speaker. So, once you put more power through the speaker via an amplifier, it'd make sense [to me] that the door chime would be louder while at its setting of "normal" volume.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

The door chime and turn signal clicking sound is generated by the radio and played through the drivers door speaker. I don't know of any way to turn it off unless it can be done by the dealership by reprogramming.


----------



## AXSearcy (Jun 30, 2012)

You can't turn it off but after a few minutes it goes off. Just gotta deal with the chime for a little bit.


----------



## AXSearcy (Jun 30, 2012)

You can't turn it off but it does eventually go off by itself, just takes a few minutes.


----------

